# South Park vs Scientology



## Don Roley (Mar 17, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060317/ap_on_en_tv/tv_south_park

I am wondering if anyone who sees the episodes that will be played instead can tell me if they really are ones in which Chef is featured a lot.

I have the DVD "The Passion of the Jew" and the episodes they have on it do indeed roast the Catholic Church over the coals. Isaac did not seem to have a trouble with that, but now he is quitting. :idunno: 

But I wonder if the excuse was real and maybe the creators are getting a bit of free publicity. 

Personally, I will miss Kenny more than Chef.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 17, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Personally, I will miss Kenny more than Chef.


 
They killed Kenny?


----------



## Nanalo74 (Mar 17, 2006)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> They killed Kenny?


 
YOU BASTARDS!

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 17, 2006)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> They killed Kenny?


 
Those b#st#rds


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 17, 2006)

I saw some episodes where they were all over Scientology. They told it as they saw it, and had tom Cruise and others in Kyles' Closet, and made references to them coming out fo the closet as well. 

I laughed and enjoyed the shows.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 17, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I saw some episodes where they were all over Scientology. They told it as they saw it, and had tom Cruise and others in Kyles' Closet, and made references to them coming out fo the closet as well.
> 
> I laughed and enjoyed the shows.


 
They're brave (or powerful). Scientology has a reputation for taking a very dim view of criticism.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 17, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> They're brave (or powerful). Scientology has a reputation for taking a very dim view of criticism.


 
And a very good view about taking your house and all your money.


----------



## Nanalo74 (Mar 17, 2006)

They go after everybody. It's comedy for pete's sake! People shouldn't take themselves so seriously.

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Franc0 (Mar 17, 2006)

Yeah, I thought it was kinda BS that Hayes left because he felt South Parks creators "crossed the line" when they hammered Scientology, of which he is a member of. He didn't see a problem before when they made fun of pretty much everyone and everything else.

Franco


----------



## OUMoose (Mar 18, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Scientology has a reputation for taking a very dim view of criticism.


... and the catholics and muslims don't?


----------



## SAVAGE (Mar 18, 2006)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> ... and the catholics and muslims don't?


 
hmmmmm...what has issac hayes and scientology got to do with catholocism I wonder?


----------



## Don Roley (Mar 18, 2006)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> ... and the catholics and muslims don't?



Well, they take a dim view, but they don't sue or even worse stuff I have heard in regards to Scientology.


----------



## Carol (Mar 18, 2006)

I Blame Canada!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 18, 2006)

Hmmm, Hayes leaves almost a year after the episode is taped and released.

South Park pulls this episode to give a blitz of Chef episodes as a send off.

Are they related? Is their a conspiracy? 

A quote from an AOL link. I really dislike that site, but if you must just go to it and search and it will come up.



> ...
> Matt Stone and Trey Parker, creators of the animated satire, are digging in against the celebrity-endorsed religion after a controversial episode mocking outspoken Scientologist Tom Cruise was yanked abruptly from the schedule Wednesday - with Internet rumors it was covert warfare by Cruise that led to its departure.
> 
> "So, Scientology, you may have won THIS battle, but the million-year war for earth has just begun!" the "South Park" creators said in a statement Friday in Daily Variety. "Temporarily anozinizing our episode will NOT stop us from keeping Thetans forever trapped in your pitiful man-bodies... You have obsructed us for now, but your feeble bid to save humanity will fail!"


 
I really do like the creators response.


----------



## Nanalo74 (Mar 18, 2006)

lady_kaur said:
			
		

> I Blame Canada!!!


 
I'm sure Kyle's mom had something to do with this.

Incidentally, they spend more time raking the Mormon faith over the coals than anyone else. Anyone see the episode where they told the story of Joseph Smith and the origin of the Mormons? 

And in their film, "Orgazmo", Matt Stone played a Mormon missionary who becomes a porn star to pay for his wedding. 

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 19, 2006)

i wonder what will happen when they make fun of the illuminati.

fnord.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 19, 2006)

lady_kaur said:
			
		

> I Blame Canada!!!



:rofl:


----------



## OUMoose (Mar 20, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> i wonder what will happen when they make fun of the illuminati.


Would be interesting, but unfortuantely we'd never know about it.  heh.


----------



## JamesYazell (Mar 20, 2006)

I think that is one of the funniest episodes of south park ever. When they put the box up saying "This is what scientologists actually believe" I couldn't stop laughing. For the record I'm catholic and I dont take offense to their jokes. I think thy are all funny.


----------



## Nanalo74 (Mar 20, 2006)

Seriously, Jesus and Satan are recurring characters on the show. Where was Isaac Hayes' righteous indignation then?

What a maroon!

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 20, 2006)

Hayes is a follower of Scientology.

Knowing what little I know about Scientology, he may have been given no choice by the L. Ron Hubbered crowd.


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 21, 2006)

They are already writing a new episode with Chef coming back (not Issac Hayes) but there will be a funny twist.


----------



## Kane (Mar 23, 2006)

Chef is back! But he is more machine than man. More *twisted and evil* cough cough "Darth Chef" cough cough.

Anyone see the episode? I just watched it.


----------



## Nanalo74 (Mar 23, 2006)

Quite a twisted episode. It was really funny. I like how they would purposely string together sound clips that didn't even sound like they belonged to drive home the point that Isaac Hayes had left.

And Kyle's speech at the end that we shouldn't hate Chef (meaning Isaac Hayes) but rather we should hate the "fruity little club" that screwed up his mind was classic.

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 23, 2006)

Nanalo74 said:
			
		

> Quite a twisted episode. It was really funny. I like how they would purposely string together sound clips that didn't even sound like they belonged to drive home the point that Isaac Hayes had left.
> 
> And Kyle's speech at the end that we shouldn't hate Chef (meaning Isaac Hayes) but rather we should hate the "fruity little club" that screwed up his mind was classic.
> 
> ...


 

I missed the episode being here in Florida right now. I hope to catch it in a repeat showing. It sound funny to me.


----------



## Don Roley (Mar 24, 2006)

Rich,
You got it easy. I probably have a few _years_ before they show it where I am.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 24, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Rich,
> You got it easy. I probably have a few _years_ before they show it where I am.



A scientology boot camp?

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 25, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> A scientology boot camp?
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


:lol: :roflmao:

That was a good reply. 

And Yes Don I have it easy for I should see it in the next few months.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 25, 2006)

Question: I keep hearing that there is an episode that hasn't aired because Tom Cruse had a fit? But, I saw the scientology episode where Mr. Cruse wouldn't "come out of the closet." So, what episode would they be talking about? Are they talking about airing re-runs of the already aired scientology episode, or is there an actual episode that we haven't seen yet?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 26, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Question: I keep hearing that there is an episode that hasn't aired because Tom Cruse had a fit? But, I saw the scientology episode where Mr. Cruse wouldn't "come out of the closet." So, what episode would they be talking about? Are they talking about airing re-runs of the already aired scientology episode, or is there an actual episode that we haven't seen yet?



Paul,

That epidsode is what caused the problems.  IT was originally scheduled for air on Wednesday night. It was supposedly pulled to play two episodes about Chef, for a tribute to him. 

The side story on the internet and quoted here, is that Tom Cruise said he would not support MI-3 if it (* The South Park Episode *) was aired. 

So you have Comedy Channel and the Creators of South Park saying two different things. 

All the episodes have been aired in the USA already. Time line is like this. South Park makes fun of a whole bunch of other religions, and other people.  Then South Park makes fun of Scientology and Tom. A year Later, BTW Hayes still was collecting his checks during that year per the creators of South Park, Hayes leaves the South Park Team over creative issues, and in particular picking on Religions. This time frame for Hayes to leave just so happens to co-incide with the soon to be launched MI-3. 

The Tribute to Chef was aired per Comedy Central and Hayes is no longer on the Team.

The South PArk Creators have brought Chef back (* The episode I have not seen but aired *), that has a "new" chef in it, and also has a nice speach at the end that people should not be upset with Chef. They should be upset with the group that made him act that way.


----------



## beau_safken (Mar 26, 2006)

****Link Removed****

Have no fear...Here is a link to a site where you can DIRECTLY download all southpark episodes.  Enjoy


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 26, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Paul,
> 
> That epidsode is what caused the problems. IT was originally scheduled for air on Wednesday night. It was supposedly pulled to play two episodes about Chef, for a tribute to him.
> 
> ...


 
I got all that. But I was confused if the episode that TOm Cruse "stopped" from airing had been aired before or not. It sounded like it had been aired before, and it was the scientology episode that I have seen already. It also sounds like Tom Cruse didn't really stop anything, the media is just being retarded again, and that they ran the two part episode instead of airing a re-run of the original controversial episode.

Do I got it now?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 26, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I got all that. But I was confused if the episode that TOm Cruse "stopped" from airing had been aired before or not. It sounded like it had been aired before, and it was the scientology episode that I have seen already. It also sounds like Tom Cruse didn't really stop anything, the media is just being retarded again, and that they ran the two part episode instead of airing a re-run of the original controversial episode.
> 
> Do I got it now?



Yes.


----------



## Marginal (Mar 26, 2006)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> ... and the catholics and muslims don't?


 
Don't recall Catholics threatening to sue or boycott over the episode that had the Catholic church being run by a giant spider... Among other things.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 26, 2006)

Marginal said:
			
		

> Don't recall Catholics threatening to sue or boycott over the episode that had the Catholic church being run by a giant spider... Among other things.


 
If I remember correctly the Mormons didn't sue either, but then again they were depicted as the only ones that go to heaven


----------



## Nanalo74 (Mar 27, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly the Mormons didn't sue either, but then again they were depicted as the only ones that go to heaven


 
Oh yeah. That was great! :rofl: 

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## patroldawg27 (May 8, 2006)

I think it's ridiculous and extremly hypocritical for Isaac Hayes to get so bent out of shape because they blasted his beloved celebrity religion. I'm sure he laughed hystercally and had no problems bashing everyone else though! Pathetic


----------

